# leaving for a little while xxx



## mhazzab

I just wanted to let you know that I'm not going to be around here much over the next few weeks.

It's gotten to the stage in my rainbow pregnancy where I am beginning to feel extremely nervous about how this will turn out. Every twinge, extra bit of discharge and backache is starting to freak me out. Just for a little while, I feel I need to try and forget what has happened to me with the twins and what could go wrong for me now, and just try to visualise holding their little brother or sister. 

I'm so sad, because this place is my home, the first place I go in the morning, the last place at night (and several times in the middle!) I have met so many wonderful people here and I am really going to miss you. This is just something I feel that I need to do to get me through the next few weeks.

I promise I will be back - I appreciate so much the support you have given me from the very early days, and I want to give that back to every one of you, and sadly for all the new people joining us.

You are all amazing, and I know I have made some lifelong friends on here. 
I want to stay in touch, and would still love to hear from you outside of this section, whether thats by facebook, email, or PM on here. Please keep me updated with any major events, particularly BFP's! I'm going to miss so much information, I just know it :(

love you all, I'll be back before you know it :haha:

xxx


----------



## dnlfinker

:( We will truely miss you here :) but understand that you need to do what is better for you and your little bean . Please take good care of yourself and hope to talk to you soon 


ALL THE BEST!


----------



## Bride2b

We miss you already, but understand that you need to do this. I will give you a massive virtual hug and send you strength and all the luck in the world. xx


----------



## OliveBay

Just do what you need to do to keep yourself safe and happy, Mhairi. I totally understand that you need a bit of a fresh start right now, and not to be reminded of the sad times. Take care and stay positive. I wish you all the best and look forward to hearing occasional updates if you ever feel like popping in here :hugs:


----------



## Hellylou

Mhairi, we'll miss you terribly around here, but your health and wellbeing is far far more important here. Take good care of yourself, get plenty of rest, look forward to the future, and just know we'll all be thinking of you and wishing you all the very best. We're always here whenever you need us.

This is a new beginning for you and your family, and although nothing in life is guaranteed, I just know in my heart it's going to be ok for you this time.

Much love

Helen x


----------



## Nikki_d72

I'll miss you too, Mhairi, but completely understand that you need to look forward now. I wish you all the very best in your pregnancy and I hope you can keep the positivity up! I'll be thinking of you and look forward to hearing from you when you are feeling like it later. All the love and luck in the world, you so deserve it. xxx


----------



## kayleigh89

Hunni sendin hugs,i shall be doin the same soon XxXx


----------



## Andypanda6570

:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:
Mhairi... I already miss you :cry::cry: and I love you. I am so sad and I want to say don't go, but honestly I understand and I may feel the same way if I ever get pregnant, it is scary I know:cry::cry: So instead of me being selfish and wanting you here I will be ok with this, cause I understand your feelings.
Your moving along so fast and before you know it your rainbow will be here, but in the meantime I know the fear and the every twinge is like the scare of your life, I understand. I am so glad we are friends on Facebook . I get to still talk to you. As long as I know you will be back here I am ok, you are a part of us and always will be.
I love you:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## jennijunni

I hope that you will be back soon. I totally understand though, and I am thinking of you and sending lots of prayers for a healthy rainbow baby!!! Hugs!!


----------



## kiki04

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

Take all the time you need because all that matters in the end is you bringing home your sweet precious rainbow :cloud9: 

Please pop in from time to time to let us know how you and baby are doing though... :hugs:


----------



## yazoo

Mhairi, you do what you need to do to get you through this pregnancy. Even though I'm not pregnant yet I think I have an idea what pregnancy will be like & even though bnb has been my lifeline it has also made me more scared about other things that could go wrong. If you need to take Time out to get away from that, then do it. We will miss you loads. I'm glad we're friends on fb. Take care him. Xxx


----------



## daopdesign

I'm in the same boat as you hun so I know how you're feeling but I can tell you that as I've passed the dreaded same week I lost my LO I am starting to feel much more positive about this pregnancy. I'm sure things will work out right for both of us this time, Mother Nature isn't that cruel xxx


----------



## mhazzab

I've just re-read my original post and I sound like a bit of a drama queen, lol. I just wanted to let you know why I was disappearing instead of you all wondering where I'd gone.

thanks for all your lovely messages. I'm still reading the 'life after loss' thread on and off, so will keep you updated in there (and will hopefully see the BFP announcements too!!). I just need to pretend for a while that bad things don't happen, just my way of dealing with things!

daop - so pleased to see you past the dreaded 16 week mark, yay! Kayleigh, not long for you to go either! I have everything crossed for you. 

I've still got about 8 weeks to go until I get to my dreaded date....seems like ages but I know it will be here soon enough.

good luck all and thanks for the love xxx


----------



## sunkiss

thank u mhazzab for sending me comfort here when i needed it the most, your rainbow story help to give me hope that i would have a second chance...i will say a special prayer for u and ur rainbow in church tomorrow..remember u have 2 little angels looking out for u this time around :hugs:


----------



## collie_crazy

I had typed a long reply but I dont think it would make sense to anyone except me so I've deleted it. Instead I will just say that I understand exactly what you are thinking / feeling just now about taking time away. Its part of the reason that I'm not around as much now... I still read from my phone and keep up with you girls though :hugs: 

Take care and you know I am here and on FB if you ever need someone to chat too :hugs:


----------

